# Another jetter question.



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a small cart jetter. The specs are 4000psi at 4gpm 150' of 1/4" hose.
I've had it a few months and got to use it a few times. Works great on grease but I don't think it can do roots. Do any of you guys know if they make a root tip for 1/4" and if they do will it work with my jetter. I've cabled a lot of drains but jetting is still new to me.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

All Pro said:


> I have a small cart jetter. The specs are 4000psi at 4gpm 150' of 1/4" hose.
> I've had it a few months and got to use it a few times. Works great on grease but I don't think it can do roots. Do any of you guys know if they make a root tip for 1/4" and if they do will it work with my jetter. I've cabled a lot of drains but jetting is still new to me.


Research root ranger. This and other forums discuss it at length.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cut roots all day everyday with the same size jetter as yours. Follow plungerman's advice and do a search and come back with any specific questions. One thing I'll mention is the root ranger is cheapest at AJ Coleman. Ask for kirk and tell him ben from cali sent you.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Cut roots all day everyday with the same size jetter as yours. Follow plungerman's advice and do a search and come back with any specific questions. One thing I'll mention is the root ranger is cheapest at AJ Coleman. Ask for kirk and tell him ben from cali sent you.


And tell Kirk, that Ron from A-Archer sent Ben. Lol
The root ranger is the best root cutting nozzle for the money and you can never go wrong with AJ Coleman


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> And tell Kirk, that Ron from A-Archer sent Ben. Lol The root ranger is the best root cutting nozzle for the money and you can never go wrong with AJ Coleman


Where you been? You missed another "Clay is Evil" thread. :laughing:


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

*allpro*

Thanks guys.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Where you been? You missed another "Clay is Evil" thread. :laughing:


A bit of depression keeping me off the internet


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> A bit of depression keeping me off the internet


 Just so you know, this is one place where you are missed and appreciated. Be well kind sir.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Just so you know, this is one place where you are missed and appreciated. Be well kind sir.


Yea what he said lol


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Just so you know, this is one place where you are missed and appreciated. Be well kind sir.


Second that


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't let the SOBs keep you down, Ron. You are a very valued part of this family.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> A bit of depression keeping me off the internet


Damn...

AJ Coleman has been missing your plugs & Gear Junkie had to step up to the plate in your absence... :laughing:

Go for a vacation in the Keys and take in some sun... It works! :thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I think Marvin from AJ Coleman is going on vacation in Florida. If you see him tell him Ben from Cali sent you.....hahahaha


----------

